# Will weg von hier!



## DonSarcinella (1. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,

Mir gefällt es hier in Österreich leider gar nicht mehr =(! Egal was sei es die umgebung das Wetter die leute mir gefällt wirklich gar nix mehr hier... Nun stell ich mir die frage wie weit kommt man mit nur ca 1000€ start kapital und Tickets zum ort der wünsche. Kann man mit diesem geld einfach von neu anfangen oder geht dabei alles in die hose? Ich hab mir das schon oft durch den kopf gehen lassen ob ich es machen soll aber keine ahnung ob das klappt, glaub zwar eher nicht aber man darf ja noch Träumen. =)

Also was meint ihr dazu kann man es schaffen habt ihr vllt. selber erfahrung mit auswandern?
Wohin würdet ihr auswandern? (und warum genau dorthin?)
Wie geht man das am besten an mit wenig kohle im sack?

Bin gespannt auf eure antworten! Mfg DonSarcinella


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall brauchst du eine Ausbildung. Ohne Ausbildung würde ich nie auswandern.
Außerdem brauchst du entsprechende Sprachkenntnisse (bei Deutschland u. Schweiz fällt das natürlich weg).
Außerdem solltest du in dem Land, in das du auswandern wilslt mal ein paar Wochen Urlaub machen und die Jobangebote erkunden.
Vllt. kannst du dir, bevor du auswanderst im Ausland einen Job suchen?
Kurzschlussreaktionen führen zu nichts, such dort einen Job, eine Wohnung und erkunde vorher die Gegend, ob du wirklich da hinziehen willst.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich auswandern würde dann nach Österreich, verstehe garnicht dass du da weg willst ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

Überall auf der Welt sieht's aus wie in Österreich: Wechselhaftes Wetter, launenhafte Leute, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Juni 2010)

Hehe witzig…wie alt bist Du denn ? Hast Du ne Ausbildung oder hast schon mal was gearbeitet? Oder kannst Du was gut (surfen / basteln …) womit man was verdienen könnte ? Denn das ist das Hauptproblem. Ferner – was is mit Fremdsprachen ? Denn meist wollen ja viele nach Spanien oder Portugal – oder Griechenland soll günstig sein momentan **grins** Für 100,-Euro kommt man ja nach Spanien, doch dann wird’s spannend. Da ich die ersten 20 Jahre meines Lebens meist im Ausland aufgewachsen bin weiß ich: Ein sogenanntes „Urlaubsland“ ist fein für Urlaub, doch zum Leben siehts oft ganz anders aus. Und nicht selten kommt bei Auswanderern die Ernüchterung…habe welche kennengelernt…aber man macht Erfahrungen fürs Leben im Ausland und bekommt eine andere Sicht der Welt, das ist schon was tolles !


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2010)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Mir gefällt es hier in Österreich leider gar nicht mehr =(! Egal was sei es die umgebung das Wetter die leute mir gefällt wirklich gar nix mehr hier...




also für viele Menschen ist Österreich ein Traumurlaubsziel...jetzt muss man erstmal genau wissen was dir nicht gefällt.die Berge?wenns die Berge sind zieh nach Ostfriesland oder Dänemark.wirst kein ebeneres Land finden...

aber mal im Ernst:du willst wirklich mit 1000 Euro und nix weiter auswandern????das ist echt Unsinn.schlag dir das mal ganz schnell aus dem Kopf,dennn sonst bist du sehr schnell 1000 Euro für ein stressigen Urlaub los...du kannst ja im Internet mal gucken was ein Flug,eine Bahnfahrt,etc kostet in ein Land deiner Träume...

was gefällt dir?Hawaii?schau was der Flug kostet udn was ne Unterkunft und dann schau nochmal auf deine lächerlichen 1000 Euro...
magst du Frankreich?dann schau wieder was Reise und Unterkunft kosten udn überleg weiter...

1000 Euro Startgeld für eine Zukunft in einem fremden Land sind ein Witz...vergiss deine Illusion und kehr in die Wirklichkeit zurück...

und dann fängst du nochmal von vorne an udn überlegst welches Land dir gefällt.dann guckst du im Internet nach der Jobbörse fürs Ausland.da wo es dir gefällt.dann hast du dort schon mal ne Arbeitsstelle udn vlt sogar dazu ne Unterkunft


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jetzt muss man erstmal genau wissen was dir nicht gefällt.


Sicherlich die Maut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juni 2010)

Wie kann man es in Oesterreich nicht moegen...
Ich liebe es hier in Wien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie kann man es in Oesterreich nicht moegen...
> Ich liebe es hier in Wien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er will nur wegen dir weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juni 2010)

Um Dir das beantworten zu können, musst Du uns erst folgende Fragen beantworten:
- Wie alt bist Du?
- Was hast Du gelernt?
- Was kannst Du?
- Was für Ansprüche stellst Du Dir an Deine Zukunft?
- Was erwartest Du von Deinem neuen Heimatland?
- Bist Du bereit, jeden Euro mehrmals umzudrehen und Dir absolut jeden Einkauf 10x zu überlegen, bevor Du ihn tätigst? 

Edit: Gleich mal vorne weg --> Mit 1000 Euro wirst Du nirgendwo nen vernünftigen Neuanfang wagen können, es sei denn, Du organisierst alles geschickt genug im Voraus, aber auch dann wirds sehr, sehr hart.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sicherlich die Maut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wieso?er hat doch 1000 Euro


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juni 2010)

Ich bin vor einem Monat nach England ausgewandert. Hat auch gut tausend Öcken gekostet für den Flug und für den Transport der wichtigsten Dinge, dann nochmal tausend für die neue Wohnung, Versicherung, Kaution... einfach ist das nicht! Haustiere können meist nicht mit und müssen irgendwo untergebracht werden, am Zielort musst Du vermutlich eine Versicherungsnummer beantragen, Dich um ein Bankkonto kümmern und Du solltest dort "Connections" haben. So hätte ich in England ohne die Hilfe der Familie meiner Freundin gar keine Wohnung bekommen - die haben nämlich für mich gebürgt und kaum ein Vermieter nimmt mal eben so jemanden an, der mal eben aus dem Ausland zugezogen ist. Ich habe auch den Vorteil, dass meine Freundin hier einen festen Job hat und dass ich meinen Job als Schreiberling übers Internet ausüben kann - so hatte ich keinen Verdienstausfall und konnte direkt nach dem Umzug wieder arbeiten. 
Für mich hat sich das bisher absolut gelohnt und ich bereue nichts. Allerdings ist es extrem anstrengend, kostspielig und ohne helfende Hände kaum machbar. Und wenn Du im Ausland keinen Job und nur 1000 Euronen zur Verfügung hast, sehe ich schwarz. Wo würdest Du denn wohnen, was würdest Du essen und wovon lebst Du anschließend? Mit tausend Euro kommst Du nicht weit, wenn Du nicht gerade per Auto ins Ausland fährst, nur die allerwichtigsten Sachen mitnimmst und in einem Hotel pennst, bis Du mit extrem viel Glück irgendwo einen Job findest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2010)

Außerdem würde ichs mir nochmal lange überlegen...
Es gibt immer Phasen, in denen man von allem angekotzt ist.
Schau dir auch mal die Auswanderer im Fernsehen an...da siehste dann, was Blauäugigkeit ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wieso?er hat doch 1000 Euro



dafür hatte ich mir letzten monat nen neuen pc zusammen gebastelt.

ich würde mal vermuten, um sein leben umzukrempeln mit umzug sind 1k euro, ein tropfen auf dem heißen stein.

/edit: es gibt evt. ein paar leute auf der welt, die es ohne was nach oben geschafft haben. aber die leute hatten auch ein ziel vor den augen und den willen. woher willst du wissen, wenn du umziehst, auswanderst.. dass es dir dort dann gefallen wird. evt. machst du in deinem jetzigen wohnort auch irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juni 2010)

1000 Euro sind gar nichts, wenns ums Auswandern geht. Je nachdem wo man hin will kostet alleine der Flug schon fast soviel. Aber auch wenns eins der Nachbarländer sein soll, kann man sich zwar den Flug sparen, dafür geht das Geld aber für die ersten paar Monats-Mieten und was zu Essen drauf. Natürlich, wenn man bereit ist, notfalls auf der Strasse zu leben und alles aufs Glück setzt kann man mit 1000 € auswandern, aber dann kann man genausogut mit 100 € auswandern, das wird keinen Unterschied machen. 

Ne Arbeitserlaubnis kostet auch meistens was und ohne die darfst Du nirgends arbeiten, es sei denn, Du willst schwarz arbeiten. Aber das würde natürlich gegen die Forenregeln verstossen ^^ und Du würdest früher oder später mit der Polizei Probleme bekommen. 

Edit: Ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen, warum und wohin ausgewandert werden soll kannst Du echt keinen vernünftigen Rat von uns erhalten. Die Welt ist gigantisch gross und ein Bisschen Präzision ist durchaus angebracht. Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob Du nun von Österreich nach Deutschland auswanderst oder aber von Österreich nach China, Australien oder Südamerika (um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juni 2010)

Mach es doch wie Niko belic... geh mit einem Frachter in dein Traum land. Arbeite dich als Auftragskiller und personnen Schützer bei Gangstern Hoch. kill dann alle und wird dann der ober boss. END

ne sry Jemand der mit 1000€ auswander möchte kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juni 2010)

Ich seh grad in Deinem Profil: 19 Jahre jung. Gut, somit bist Du vermutlich wohl nicht einfach ein "Teenie-Ausreisser", das ist schonmal gut


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was zT möglich ist: im Ausland gibts viele Hotels, Bars, sonstige Gastronomiebetriebe oder auch sowas wie Bauernhäuser, bei denen man zeitlich begrenzt arbeiten und wohnen kann. Du könntest ja sowas für den Anfang machen, dann siehst Du recht rasch, ob Du in diesem Land überhaupt klar kommst. Meistens ist der Lohn recht knapp bemessen, dafür hast Du aber wie gesagt Verpflegung und Unterkunft gesichert. Es hilft übrigens ungemein wenn Du die lokale Sprache sprichst, wenn nicht sollte Dein Englisch sehr fliessend sein und Du solltest auch bereit sein, Deine Freizeit in Deine neue Landessprache investieren zu wollen. Denn in keinem Land der Welt will man Ausländer, die sich weigern, die lokale Sprache zu lernen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mach es doch wie Niko belic... geh mit einem Frachter in dein Traum land. Arbeite dich als Auftragskiller und personnen Schützer bei Gangstern Hoch. kill dann alle und wird dann der *ober boss*. END



Wurde Niko nie...


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2010)

Na ja. Mit 19 schon mal über Work&Travel oder so nachgedacht? Dann biste mal ein Jahr weg und siehst vielleicht mit ganz anderen Augen auf deine Heimat.

Und dass man Österreich nicht mögen kann, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen oO

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich wahrscheinlich nach dem Studium auch dreimal überlege, ob ich hier in Deutschland bleibe oder mir nicht in der Schweiz/Österreich, vll sogar Schweden was suche (jaha ich fang bald an, Schwedisch zu lernen :>). Aber auch nur, weil hier die Bedingungen für den Berufsstand, in den ich eintreten werde, einfach grottig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Dinge die extrem wichtig sind:

1. Sprachkenntnisse
2. Kulturkenntnisse
3. sich vorher für mindestens 1 Monat in dem Land aufhalten, nach Wohnungen/Arbeit etc. schauen
4. ein gehöriges Startkapital. Für 1000 Euro kriegt man ja kaum die Kaution für eine Wohnung zusammen!
edit: natürlich auch:
5. einen Beruf erlernt zu haben, der in diesem Land/Kreis/whatever gerade gesucht wird. Ich würde einer Hulatänzerin z.B. davon abraten, nach Hawaii auszuwandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen, wie Du am besten vorgehen solltest:

*Variante 1: Die Glücks-Variante (NICHT EMPFEHLENSWERT!!!)*
Du nimmst Deine 1000 €, fliegst/fährst/trampst/läufst in Dein neues Traumland, lässt alles drauf ankommen, hoffst, dass Du irgendwo schwarz arbeiten darfst und die ganze Geschichte nicht auffliegt und landest mit >95%er Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der Strasse.

*Variante 2: Die Vitamin-B-Variante*
Du ziehst zu Verwandten oder Bekannten ins Ausland und lässt Dich tatkräftig von ihnen unterstützen. Die Erfolgsaussichten sind hoch, da sich die Leute dort bereits auskennen und Dir helfen können. Nach ein paar Jahren Eingewöhnungszeit, wenn Du Dich stabilisiert hast mit Job, Unterkunft, etc. solltest Du so fair sein und ihnen was dafür bezahlen, dass sie Dir geholfen haben.

*Variante 3: Die Sicherheits-Variante*
1. Du denkst darüber nach, was Dir an Deinem derzeitigen Leben nicht gefällt.
2. Du überlegst Dir, ob auswandern wirklich der einzig vernünftige Schritt ist.
3.a) Du änderst Dein Leben und bleibst in dem Land, in dem Du jetzt wohnst. (Die Sicherheits-Variante endet dann hier) Das ist übrigens der vernünftigste Vorschlag, den ich Dir machen kann.
3.b) Du wagst den Schritt tatsächlich und wanderst aus.
4. Du informierst Dich im Voraus darüber, was man alles braucht, um im Zielland existieren zu können. Rufe bei einer entsprechenden Botschaft an, besuche ihre Homepage, surf durchs Internet, besuche Auswanderungs-Foren.
Anregungen: Arbeitserlaubnis, Pass, Startkapital, Unterkunft, Auto, Führerschein, Sprache, Arbeitsmöglichkeiten
5. Du infomierst Dich im Voraus über das Land selbst. Wichtig hierbei ist natürlich zu wissen, was Du überhaupt von dem Land erwartest. Geh davon aus, dass in armen Ländern der hygienische und medizinische Standard vergleichsweise niedrig ist zu den reicheren Ländern. Altersvorsorge und sowas gibts auch nicht überall, somit musst Du, wenn Du ausgewandert bist, so früh wie möglich anfangen, fürs Alter zu sparen. Das Beste, was Du tun kannst, ist wirklich mal da hin zu gehn und zu schauen, wie die Leute so ticken. Ein Schuss ins Blaue bringt gar nichts, ausser, dass Du nach 1-2 Wochen zurück und 1000 € ärmer bist.
6. Organisiere Dir Job + Wohnung, vorher wird nicht ausgewandert!
7. Versuche die Sprache zu lernen, bevor Du auswanderst. Das muss nicht perfekt sein, aber zumindest Brote in der Bäckerei einkaufen und nach der Toilette fragen und sowas.
8. Arbeite soviel Du kannst und organisiere Dir ein vernünftiges Startpolster. Bedenke dabei, dass im Ausland die gleichen laufenden Ausgaben existieren wie in Deinem jetztigen Land, d.h. Wohnung, Wasser + Strom, Essen, Kleidung, Steuern, Alltagsartikel, Luxusgüter, etc. Optimal wäre, wenn Du von Deinem Startpolster > 6 Monate problemlos leben könntest. Je nach Zielland ist das ja nicht die Welt, wenn Du zB in ein sehr armes Land gehst. Handelts sich dabei aber um ein Luxusland wie die Schweiz oder England wird das wohl ne Weile dauern, bis Du ein entsprechendes Polster aufgebaut hast.
9. Wenns geht, arbeite erst mal für ein paar Monate im Zielland, aber halte Dir die Möglichkeit offen, jederzeit zurückkommen zu können. Das heisst: verschrotte nicht all Dein Hab und Gut, sondern organisiere jemanden, bei dem Dus unterstellen kannst. Dafür gibts Freunde und Familie, wenn Du sowas nicht hast wirds schwer jemanden zu finden, aber vielleicht kennst Du ja doch jemanden, der so nett ist und in seinem Keller nen Platz für Dein Zeug hat.
10. Wenns Dir gefallen hat, wag den Schritt und wandere aus. Vergiss aber nicht, Dir im Voraus die nötigen Papiere zu besorgen, sonst schickt Dich der nette Mann am Zoll gleich wieder nach Hause.

11. Schreib uns nach 1-2 Jahren, ob Dus da ausgehalten hast oder nicht ^^ 


Edit: Eine andere Option wäre auch, erstmal in Deinem Land zu bleiben, an die Grenze zu ziehn und im Nachbarland zu arbeiten. Da merkt man auch recht schnell obs einem gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## DonSarcinella (1. Juni 2010)

Hm die Zweite 2 klingt schon mal sehr gut also wirklich ausgelernt hab ich nix hab ein Jahr als Einzelhandelskaufman gearbeitet und joa dann hab ich da aufgehört, und nun such ich schon 2 jahre erfolg los eine lehrstelle aber das ist echt nicht einfach... 

Da ich halb italiener bin und ein großteil meiner verwandschaft auch in Italien lebt wäre das schon eine gute idee darunter zu ziehen. 
Und sprechen kann ich halbwegs auch Italienisch. Englisch kann ich notfalls auch noch =P

Zu deinen fragen Davatar

- Wie alt bist Du? 	19

- Was hast Du gelernt? Einzelhandel aber auch nur ein jahr..

- Was kannst Du? 	Hm XD ich interessier mich für Astronomie und betreibe das auch als Hobby und Kochen tu ich auch gern gibt ne menge was ich da noch aufzählen müsste =P

- Was für Ansprüche stellst Du Dir an Deine Zukunft? 	Hm dazu fällt mir nix ein XD

- Was erwartest Du von Deinem neuen Heimatland? 	Freundliche menschen, schöneres wetter =P, leichtere lehrstellen suche (gibts glaub ned XD), es soll einfach anders sein als hier

- Bist Du bereit, jeden Euro mehrmals umzudrehen und Dir absolut jeden Einkauf 10x zu überlegen, bevor Du ihn tätigst? Bin von haus aus ein sehr sehr sparsamer mensch nur bei games geb ich ab und an mal zu viel aus XD aber sonst schau ich schon immer drauf wo es was billiger gibt also das wäre glaub kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

als ich von zu hause ausgezogen bin habe ich schon mehr als 1000 &#8364; augegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich wohne nur 800m von meinem elternhaus entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Da ich halb italiener bin und ein großteil meiner verwandschaft auch in Italien lebt wäre das schon eine gute idee darunter zu ziehen.


Wenn du einen guten Draht zu deinen Verwandten hast, wäre das doch eine Möglichkeit, mal zu checken, ob du da Fuß fassen kannst.

In Italien zu leben könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juni 2010)

Komm zu uns, ins schöne Jagst-/Kochertal. Zwar ist das schwäbische ein wenig unverständlich, aber man
hat den Dreh schnell raus. Eine der wenigen Regionen, in der Arbeitslosigkeit kein echtes Thema ist.

Baden-Württemberg! \o/


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juni 2010)

Ohne einen Beruf gelernt zu haben bzw. ein Abitur (oder wie auch immer das Ding bei euch in Südbayern heißt) würde ich es mir 3 mal überlegen auszuwandern. Und es danach immer noch nicht tun.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juni 2010)

Ok da seh ich grad ein paar Punkte auf die ich eingehn kann.

Einzelhandelskaufmann ohne Ausbildung...klingt jetzt vielleicht hart, aber da wird sich wohl keiner um Dich reissen. Aber der Hauptgrund warum Du auswandern willst scheint ja, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, zu sein, dass Du in Öreich keine vernünftige Ausbildung bekommen kannst. Dazu gleich mal ein paar Fragen:
- Hast Du Dich überhaupt darum bemüht, ne Lehrstelle zu finden? Da musst Du jetzt schon ehrlich zu Dir selbst sein, sonst bringt das niemandem was. Gibt ja Leute, die zu faul sind, sich um irgendwas selbst zu kümmern und wenn Du da dazu gehörst wird auch das Auswandern Dein Problem nicht lösen, eher im Gegenteil, es wird sich vermutlich extrem verschlimmern.
- Hast Du mal alle Verwandten und Bekannten gefragt, ob sie nicht jemanden kennen, der ne Lehrstelle für Dich hätte? Meinen derzeitigen Job hab ich auch über Vitamin-B erhalten und das ist mit Abstand der beste Job den ich bisher hatte. Es ist keine Schande, Hilfe von jemandem anzunehmen, auch wenn Vitamin-B im Volksmund verpöhnt ist. Letztendlich läuft im Leben sowieso das Meiste über Beziehungen, egal obs um Jobs, Wohnungen oder sonstwas geht.
- Hast Du mal beim Ausbildungszentrum Deiner Region nachgefragt, ob sie Dir helfen können? Ich kenn mich jetzt mit Österreich nicht aus, aber ich bin mir sicher, bei Euch gibts auch sowas. Das sind normalerweise Zentren in denen Berater angestellt sind, die den Leuten helfen können und wollen, die ne Ausbildung möchten, aber keine finden.
- Hast Du Dich mal gefragt, ob Du nicht eventuell auch bereit wärst, ne andere Lehrstelle anzunehmen als die, nach der Du suchst? Vielleicht interessieren Dich ja andere Tätigkeiten und Du könntest ne Lehre in nem andern Bereich anfangen. In der Astronomie schätz ich mal kommt man ohne höhere Ausbildung nicht weit, aber beispielsweise als Koch kann mans, wenn man will, durchaus recht weit bringen, vom Restaurant-Koch bis zum 5-Sterne-Koch oder gar Weltstarkoch. Oder Du könntest irgendwann ein eigenes Restaurant eröffnen. Nur musst Du Dir auch bewusst sein, dass Koch sein ein rechter Knochenjob ist und der Umgang in der Küche oftmals sehr roh miteinander ist. Aber ich bin halt jetzt auf Deine Argumente da oben eingegangen. Vielleicht gefallen Dir andere Sachen auch ganz gut und Du findest was, das Dir liegt. Auch ein generelles Beratungsgespräch könnte Dir helfen. Da muss man sich vorher bei einem solchen Zentrum wie bereits erwähnt anmelden, dann füllt man nen Multiple-Choice-Fragebogen aus, um seine Stärken und Schwächen einzuschätzen und am Schluss sagen Dir die Leute, was es alles so für Jobs gibt, für die Du u.U. geeignet sein könntest. Glaub mir, da sind Jobs drunter über die Du noch nie nachgedacht hast und vielleicht sogar welche, von denen Du noch nie gehört hast.

Soviel zu Deiner möglichen Ausbildung in Österreich.
Nun zur Möglichkeit Italien:
- Dass Du dort Verwandte hast ist ein unglaublicher Vorteil für Dich! Wenn sie gewillt sind, Dir zu helfen kann das gut sein, dass sie eine Lehrstelle oder nen Job in Italien für Dich finden. Du musst Dir einfach bewusst sein: wenn Dus als Azubi in Österreich schon schwer fandest, wird Dir das als Azubi im Ausland vermutlich noch schwerer fallen. Die Italiener ticken ganz anders als die Österreicher und daran wirst Du Dich erst mal gewöhnen müssen.
- Wichtig ist aber wirklich, dass Du eine Ausbildung abschliessen kannst, sonst wirst Du immer auf der Stelle treten und Dein Leben lang die selben Jobs nehmen, die Dir vermutlich gar keinen Spass machen (danach klingen Deine Texte). Durch die Ausbildung muss man durch, das ist nicht immer angenehm, doch normalerweise lohnt sich das am Ende, wenn Du danach nen vernünftigen Job bekommst.
- Möchtest Du wirklich nach Italien auswandern würde ich also wie folgt vorgehen:
1. Stell Dir ernsthaft die Frage, was für Ansprüche Du Dir an Deine Zukunft stellst. Das ist unheimlich wichtig. Willst Du irgendwann mal Frau und Kinder? Träumst Du von einem eignen Haus oder Wohnung? Möchtest Du die Karriereleiter hochsteigen? Möchtest Du gewisse Träume verwirklichen oder Rekorde aufstellen? Oder möchtest Du einfach nur zufrieden mit Deinem Leben sein? Falls ja, wie kannst Du diese Zufriedenheit erreichen? Du musst natürlich jetzt noch lange nicht Dein Leben verplanen, aber je nachdem wofür Du Dich entscheiden solltest, solltest Du halt auch auf eine gewisse Richtung zusteuern. Wenn Du Familienvater sein willst ists nicht sehr hilfreich, wenn Du nen 24/7 Job hast oder wenn Du als Musiker durch die Strassen ziehst. Vielleicht ist ja aber auch ein Leben in Luxus, Saus und Braus genau das Richtige für Dich. Solche Fragen musst Du Dir halt stellen, ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich meine.
2. Melde Dich bei Deinen Verwandten und schildere ihnen Deine Lage. Sag ihnen, dass Du in Österreich einfach keinen Ausbildungsplatz finden kannst und dass Du unbedingt eine Ausbildung machen möchtest (da ists allerdings auch wichtig, dass Du die Leute nicht anlügst, sondern dass das wirklich so ist!). Frag sie, ob sie Dir eventuell helfen können, sei es nun mit Unterkunft oder Jobsuche. Mach ihnen klar, dass Du keine Almosen möchtest (also kein Geld), sondern eine Starthilfe, um mit Deinem neuen Leben in Italien klarzukommen.
3.a) Sollten sie nicht gewollt sein, Dir zu helfen wirds schwer, dann solltest Du meinem letzten Punkt auf der vorherigen Seite folgen, also alles im Voraus erledigen und organisieren.
3.b) Sollten sie bereit sein, Dir zu helfen ist es wichtig, dass Du sie nicht alles allein machen lässt. Du musst Dich mächtig ins Zeug hängen um Job und Unterkunft zu finden, damit sie auch sehen, dass Dus ernst meinst. Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und sie bieten Dir nen Wohn- oder Ausbildungsplatz bei ihnen an. Falls das allerdings Sizilianer sind solltest Du Dich vorher sicher gehn, dass Du da unten nicht für die Mafia arbeiten wirst ^^ (Sorry für den Scherz, aber das ist da unten halt tatsächlich ein akutes Problem)
4. Erst wenn Du Job + Wohnung hast, kannst Du da runter ziehn. Auch hier gilt wieder: 1000 € sind nicht die Welt, es sei denn, Du kannst bei Deinen Verwandten leben. Dann solltest Du mit ihnen eine Vereinbarung treffen, so dass Du ihnen einen gewissen Teil Deines Lohns abgibst oder sowas. In der Ausbildung verdient man ja meistens nicht allzu viel, aber das ist dann halt ein gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen und so sehen sie auch, dass Du gewillt bist, Kompromisse einzugehn, wenn Du dafür ne vernünftige Zukunft aufbauen kannst.
5. Besorg Dir die notwendigen Papiere im Zielland, also Arbeitserlaubnis und was Du sonst noch so brauchst.
6. Starte Dein neues Leben.

7. Teile uns in 1-2 Jahren mit obs geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens noch zur Aussage "Freundliche Menschen": Idioten gibts überall auf der Welt und auch Italiener können sehr schnell sehr aufbrausend sein. Am besten machst Du nie doofe Sprüche über die "Mamma" eines Italieners und schaust nie ner Freundin von jemandem auf den Po, so gehst Du Konfrontationen aus dem Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wichtig ist auch wie gesagt: Wagst Du wirklich den Schritt, auszuwandern, gibts so schnell kein Zurück mehr, dann wird das durchgezogen bis es funktioniert hat oder aber in einem kompletten Disaster endet!* 


Edit: Die Seite könnte eventuell auch interessant für Dich sein: Öreich-Link zur Ausbildung im In- und Ausland


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2010)

Wenn du als Einzelhandelskaufmann arbeiten willst musst du die Sprache zu 90% können und nicht halbwegs.
1000 Euro sind selbst um bei Verwandten zu wohnen lächerlich wenig als Reserve.
Du solltest soviel Geld haben, das du 3-6 Monate in dem Land leben kannst ohne Geld zu verdienen und vor allem Geld für die nötigen Formalitäten.
Ohne Ausbildung kannst du vielleicht irgendwo als Hilfsarbeiten unterkommen, wirst aber damit niemals wirklich reich. Und mit 30 bist du dann voll im Eimer.
Wenn du auswandern willst mach ne Ausbildung, spare 5-10k Euro und dann kannst du immernoch drüber nachdenken.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> schöne Anleitung für Auswanderungswillige



vote für sticky für Auswanderer))

leider wird dein ausführlicher Beitrag wohl wieder unter die Rubrik "überflüssig" laufen ,da der TE in der Nacht schon wieder im Forum aktiv war und sich nich zu einer Antwort bequemt hat...entweder wieder so ein Troll,oder das Thema geht ihm am A...vorbei,nachdem er wieder nüchtern ist...


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2010)

was würde ich dafür geben um in österreich zu hocken..


----------



## Perkone (2. Juni 2010)

An deiner Stelle würd ich ma drüber nachdenken, was im Gegensatz zu sehr vielen Ländern anders ist hier bei uns in Österreich. Wo zB hast du so ne stabile und gute allgemeine Krankenversicherung? Wo ists finanziell gesehn so gut wie bei uns ? 
Dann brauchste für jedes andere Land gute Sprachkenntnisse ( Die Masche, die viele Ausländer durchziehn bei uns mit 0 Deutschkenntnissen kommen und sich durch Schwarzarbeit/Arbeitslosen durchmogeln is nich) um fix an nen Job zu kommen.

Anstatt auszuwandern in ein anderes Land zieh lieber mal n anderes Bundesland in Erwägung. Wär interessant in welchem du wohnst.


----------



## Xondor (2. Juni 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würd ich ma drüber nachdenken, was im Gegensatz zu sehr vielen Ländern anders ist hier bei uns in Österreich. Wo zB hast du so ne stabile und gute allgemeine Krankenversicherung? Wo ists finanziell gesehn so gut wie bei uns ?
> Dann brauchste für jedes andere Land gute Sprachkenntnisse ( Die Masche, die viele Ausländer durchziehn bei uns mit 0 Deutschkenntnissen kommen und sich durch Schwarzarbeit/Arbeitslosen durchmogeln is nich) um fix an nen Job zu kommen.
> 
> Anstatt auszuwandern in ein anderes Land zieh lieber mal n anderes Bundesland in Erwägung. Wär interessant in welchem du wohnst.



Dornbirn steht in seinem Profil, also Vorarlberg. Das ist ja nur sehr bedingt als Österreich zu sehen, von daher schon verständlich hrr...

Nah aber im Ernst, der TE hat wohl eher kindliche Illusionen. Mach die Augen auf, dann ersparst du dir viel Geld und Probleme, den im Endeffekt wirst du (wie geschätzte 90% der Leute die in einer ähnlichen Situation sind) feststellen, dass es daheim doch besser war. Auch wenn das nunmal Vorarlberg ist.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Also an deiner Stelle wuerde Ich mich da nicht abwracken lassen.


----------



## Asayur (2. Juni 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Dornbirn steht in seinem Profil, also Vorarlberg. Das ist ja nur sehr bedingt als Österreich zu sehen, von daher schon verständlich hrr...
> 
> Nah aber im Ernst, der TE hat wohl eher kindliche Illusionen. Mach die Augen auf, dann ersparst du dir viel Geld und Probleme, den im Endeffekt wirst du (wie geschätzte 90% der Leute die in einer ähnlichen Situation sind) feststellen, dass es daheim doch besser war. Auch wenn das nunmal Vorarlberg ist.


Um kein Geld in der Welt würde ich von Vorarlberg wegziehen wollen, oder aus Österreich an sich, von daher hat Perkone schon recht, in Österreich (und eigentlich auch in Deutschland) gibt es viel Luxus, der in anderen Ländern nicht selbstverständlich ist
und "mal eben so" nach Italien abhauen wie in einem Film ist fernab der Realität, im eigenen Land einen Umziehversuch starten ist da schon einfacher, da hier (auch wenn es saublöd klingt) trotzdem noch "bedingt, ein wenig" Geld in die persönliche "Staatskasse" fließt, da das Arbeitslosengeld, dass er aktuell bezieht nicht weg fällt und seien wir mal nur minimal realistisch, 1000,-€ sind nicht mal ansatzweise ein Vermögen, mit dem man 3 Monate in einem anderen Land leben kann (Papierkram, Nahrung ->Wohnung/Unterkunft<-, Transport etc. sind alles Dinge, die bezahlt werden wollen und müssen), nächstes Thema ist: ohne Job nur schwer eine Bleibe, ohne Bleibe nur schwer einen Job, mit 1000,- € verfügbarem Kapital eine bleibe: Unmöglich, für alles andere gibt es Visa Card ...

Also muss ich Perkone zustimmen, ein Tapetenwechsel: möglich, im Ausland: unmöglich bzw. ein Desaster, dass das Leben vernichten kann.

Siehe: Die Auswanderer/die Rückwanderer/die Wanderer, die nicht nachdachten


----------



## Ogil (2. Juni 2010)

Immer diese "Aber die Auswanderer im TV machen sich immer voll zum Horst"-Ratschlaege. Wir leben in Europa - da kann man sich ohne grosse Probleme in einem anderen Land nieder lassen. Und so viel aufwaendiger oder riskanter als innerhalb des eigenen Landes umzuziehen ist das auch nicht mehr. Natuerlich sollte man sich vorher schlau machen - und in Zeiten des Internets kann man auch vorher eventuelle Jobs und Wohnungen abchecken. Immer dieses Schwarzgemale...


----------



## Asayur (2. Juni 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Immer diese "Aber die Auswanderer im TV machen sich immer voll zum Horst"-Ratschlaege. Wir leben in Europa - da kann man sich ohne grosse Probleme in einem anderen Land nieder lassen. Und so viel aufwaendiger oder riskanter als innerhalb des eigenen Landes umzuziehen ist das auch nicht mehr. Natuerlich sollte man sich vorher schlau machen - und in Zeiten des Internets kann man auch vorher eventuelle Jobs und Wohnungen abchecken. Immer dieses Schwarzgemale...


Ich habe nicht verallgemeinert, aber wenn du es schaffst für 1000,- € OHNE Beziehungen aus zuwandern und dir bis Ende Geld ein "erfolgreiches" Leben (Job, Wohnung) auf zubauen, musst du berichten.


----------



## Ogil (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn man in irgend einem Kuhdorf in D. oder Oesterreich wohnt und dort keinen Job findet, dann muss man auch wegziehen - egal wieviel Kohle man zur Verfuegung hat. Mit mehr Geld ist es freilich immer leichter - aber das kann man sich halt nicht immer aussuchen. Und ich meine, dass das keinen so grossen Unterschied macht, ob man nun innerhalb des eigenen Landes umzieht oder z.b. innerhalb Europas. Wenn man freilich "exotischere" Ziele hat (Australien, USA, Suedamerika, was weiss ich) dann sieht das freilich noch ein wenig anders aus - allein schon wegen des Papierkriegs. Aber innerhalb der EU ist das nicht viel aufwaendiger als z.B. ein Ummelden innerhalb Deutschlands.

PS: Ich leb reichlich 3 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland - und hab auch nicht vor dahin zurueck zu gehen...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Überall auf der Welt sieht's aus wie in Österreich: Wechselhaftes Wetter, launenhafte Leute, ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Schweiz&Allemagne sind da nicht anders. Ich würd im Ösenland bleiben ^_^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte nie raus aus Deutschland. Österreich und Schweiz vllt., weil das im Grunde noch immer Deutschland ist,
nur Flagge und Dialekt ändern sich. Ich könnte mir vorstellen für ein paar Wochen/Monate in ein anderes Land zu 
gehen, wie die USA. Aber auswandern? Keine Chance. Ich sage nur:

"Kein schöner Land"

Wo lebst du, Ogil?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Ogil und ich sind nach England ausgewandert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erm... also nicht zusammen oder gleichzeitig. Aber nur mit den nötigsten Sachen. ^^


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

und Ich bin mit dem Flieger weiter nach USA geflogen.


----------



## Xondor (3. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Um kein Geld in der Welt würde ich von Vorarlberg wegziehen wollen, oder aus Österreich an sich, von daher hat Perkone schon recht, in Österreich (und eigentlich auch in Deutschland) gibt es viel Luxus, der in anderen Ländern nicht selbstverständlich ist




War ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lebensstandard ist ja in Vorarlberg sogar innerhalb Österreichs sehr hoch, ich kann aber die Sprache (ja Sprache) nicht ausstehen. Salzburg ist mir lieber.

Und zwischen D und Ö ist schon ein Unterschied, wenn ich die 5 km über die Grenze fahr merk ich das - zb kann sich Deutschland wohl keine Ampeln auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Kreuzung leisten - Kopf nach oben verrenken ftl^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juni 2010)

Und wieso seid ihr ausgewandert? Und erzählt mir nicht, dass es dort schöner sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Na wenn Du die Wahrheit nicht hören willst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie kann man es in Oesterreich nicht moegen...
> Ich liebe es hier in Wien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg Wien.. das größte Ausländer Viertel Österreichs da würd ich auch weg wollen. Ich finde es in Oberösterreich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> omg Wien.. das größte Ausländer Viertel Österreichs da würd ich auch weg wollen. Ich finde es in Oberösterreich super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TZ rassist ^^ Solang man sich von solchen orten wie der Schubertpark oder aehnliches fernhaelt ist das eine wundervolle stadt...


Es kotzt mich dann jedes mal an wenn ich zusammen mit der familie im sommer die verwandten in der Ukraine besuche )= zerschissne Strassen, broecklige Hausblocke...


----------



## Ogil (3. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> das größte Ausländer Viertel Österreichs da würd ich auch weg wollen



Ja - Kommentare dieser Art waren z.B. ein Grund aus D. weg zu wollen. Ich mag meine Kinder nicht in einer Atmosphaere latenter Fremdenfeindlichkeit grossziehen, das UK ist da deutlich mehr "multikulti" - was natuerlich nicht heisst, dass es solche Deppen hier garnicht gibt (ich sag nur BNP). Auch sonst sind die Leute deutlich entspannter und haben weniger diesen Drang alles zu beobachten und hinterm Ruecken zu tratschen.

Natuerlich gab es auch andere Gruende, finanzielle z.B.: 75% seines Gehalts heim zu nehmen klingt schon besser als 50% (wie in D.). Ausserdem mag ich nicht in ein Rentensystem einzahlen, von dem jeder der bis 3 zaehlen kann weiss, dass er nie wieder etwas rausbekommt. Ich will selbst entscheiden koennen wie ich mein Alter absichere - und wenn ich dann mit 70 doof guck, soll das mein Problem sein. 

Das Wetter ist auch nicht zu verachten. Ich mag keine Waerme und wenn im Sommer die 30 Grad nicht ueberschritten werden ist mir das sehr recht. Und so schlecht wie in den Vorurteilen ist das Wetter im UK schliesslich auch nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> weil das im Grunde noch immer Deutschland ist,
> nur Flagge und Dialekt ändern sich.


Täuscht du dich aber gewaltig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonSarcinella (4. Juni 2010)

So sry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder zu wort melde aber hab viel nachgedacht und die idee mit italien ist echt gut ich werde morgen bzw. heute mal mit meinem vater darüber sprechen. Da er da unten ein haus besitzt und ich da auch sicher ne weile bleiben könnte also er wohnt in der schweiz und das haus unten benutzt eh nimand von daher wird das schon gehen. 

Ich besitz da unten gott sei dank eine große verwandschaft das bedeutet irgend wo werd ich bestimmt arbeiten können! Hm und ein ausweich Plan hätt ich auch schon also wenn alles nicht klappt könnt ich zurück zu meiner mutter und derweil wieder bei ihr leben! Also alles in allem glaub ich nun echt das es klappen könnte =D. Bin mir am überlegen ob ich es bloggen soll wenn ich es tatsächlich angehe werd aber erstmal schauen das ich meinen führerschein noch schnell mach weil den kann ich da unten sicher gut gebrauchen! 

Falls es was neues gibt werd ich es euch wissen lassen!

Mfg DonSarcinella


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Naja.. wenn dein Fuehrerschein noch machst, dann wars das mit den 1000 Euro in Italien.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juni 2010)

Lass es dir von Frau Mutter sponsern, habe ich auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Bloggen wäre echt gut, also ich würde es lesen.


----------



## DonSarcinella (4. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja.. wenn dein Fuehrerschein noch machst, dann wars das mit den 1000 Euro in Italien.



Keine panik führerschein hab ich schon bezahlt =D Also die 1000&#8364; gehen daran nicht verloren!


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2010)

Also der Blogg würde mich auch sehr interessieren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (4. Juni 2010)

So ein Blogg' wäre sicherlich interessant mitzulesen. Halt uns aufjedenfall auf dem Launfen mit deinem Fluchtplan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (5. Juni 2010)

mit EUR 1000,- ein neues Leben anzufangen? hm, da fallen mir nur Länder wie Bangladesh oder Indien ein. Da muss du aber auch besondere Talente mitbringen um dich aus der Masse hervorzuheben. An deiner stelle würde ich mein Kapital verzehnfachen, dann hättest du in diesen Ländern vielleicht eine realistische Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Gruß aus Tirol - hier stinkt es genau so ^^


----------



## The Paladin (5. Juni 2010)

@TE, schon mal an eine Karriere im Bundesheer nachgedacht?

Ab September bin ich Rekrut, wenn ich mich anstrenge könnte ich sogar an einen Auslandseinsatz teilnehmen (Nach den Ausbildungsdienst selbstverständlich).

Im Heer kann man gutes Geld machen (Essen und Bett ist ja umsonst, da kann man schon gut sparen ^^)


----------



## DonSarcinella (5. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> @TE, schon mal an eine Karriere im Bundesheer nachgedacht?
> 
> Ab September bin ich Rekrut, wenn ich mich anstrenge könnte ich sogar an einen Auslandseinsatz teilnehmen (Nach den Ausbildungsdienst selbstverständlich).
> 
> Im Heer kann man gutes Geld machen (Essen und Bett ist ja umsonst, da kann man schon gut sparen ^^)



Hm joa wär schon cool aber das wird eher weniger gehen wegen gesundheitlichen Problemen. 

So werd mich am Montag mal informieren wegen Italien was ich da alles brauche vllt nehm ich auch den italienischen pass an wenn das irgendwie noch geht.

Mfg DonSarcinella


----------



## Davatar (7. Juni 2010)

Da fällt mir ein: Militär und Italien sind da auch noch sone Sache. Ich weiss nicht genau wie das mit der EU geregelt ist, aber *ich glaube* dass früher Doppelbürger auch Militäreinsatz in Italien leisten mussten, um ihren Pass nicht zu verlieren. Also informiere Dich am besten vorher schonmal drüber ob Du ev in Italien auch Wehrdienst leisten müsstest, wenn Du da runter ziehst. Wollte Dich nur vorgewarnt haben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2010)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> So werd mich am Montag mal informieren wegen Italien was ich da alles brauche vllt nehm ich auch den italienischen pass an wenn das irgendwie noch geht.




Ich lebe schon ewig in Deutschland, aber könnte jederzeit zur amerikanischen Botschaft in Frankfurt gehen, meine Geburtsurkunde vorzeigen und hätte meinen Pass wieder.
Dürfte bei dir ja nicht viel anders sein, wenn du da gebohren wurdest


----------



## Ennia (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, das geht - aber die "Doppelbürgerschaft" gibt es nicht mehr. 
Und wenn du für ein anderes Land einen militärischen Dienst machst, dann wird die die Österreichische Staatsbürgerschaft entzogen. Woher ich das weiß? ^^ Witzige Spinnerei mit 18Jahren gehabt: Ich wollte zur Légion Étrangère...


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Die Fremdenlegion ist in meinen Augen zu Hart. Wer würde Freiwillig für ca. 1300 Euro im Monat sein Leben im Dschungel Südamerikas riskieren für Frankreich?

Ich mache den Wehrdienst in Österreich und bleibe auch im Bundesheer. Ist mir sicherer und die Bezahlung ist nach dem Ausbildungsdienst höher als die der Fremdenlegion, ganz ohne Dschungel-Training.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (12. Juni 2010)

Natürlich wurde mein Post wieder einmal einfach entfernt... Meinungs freihheit gibt es wohl bei den Buffed Mods nicht!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde mein Post wieder einmal einfach entfernt... Meinungs freihheit gibt es wohl bei den Buffed Mods nicht!



"Hier wohnen schon 70% Kanaken" hat nix mit Meinung zu tun. Sei froh, dass ich nur gelöscht hab.


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Komm zu uns, ins schöne Jagst-/Kochertal. Zwar ist das schwäbische ein wenig unverständlich, aber man
> hat den Dreh schnell raus. Eine der wenigen Regionen, in der Arbeitslosigkeit kein echtes Thema ist.
> 
> Baden-Württemberg! \o/



Nene Oldenburger Münsterland ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Minimum einmal im Monat inner WamS als Paradebeispiel für cooles, kinderreiches DE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vechta \o/


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2010)

interessant - aber ohne mehr startkapital wohl schwer (ausser du hättest schon einen job in dem land wo du hin willst, da dich ein job kreditwürdig macht (wegen wohnung, einrichtung, auto und so))

naja wo ich hingehen würde (will auch weg hier - hier ist in meinem fall "good old germany" (also deutschland)):

Kanada

warum? 

- ich spreche flüssiges englisch (fast so gut wie ein nativ speaker - hatte im Abi ne 1 in dem fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- multi kulti ist es da zumindest in viele städten (d.h. ich würde net auffallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- nicht mit deutschen überlaufen (nein ich hasse mein land nicht, nur mag ich manches daran nicht - und deutsche im ausland führen sich oft auf....einfach schlimm (verstecke mich immer und gebe mich meist nicht zu erkennen, damit man mich net mit denen in verbindung bringt!))

- jobs gibt es da auch (ausbildung - studiere zur zeit (wirtsch. informatik) - wird aber noch fertig gemacht) in meiner sparte (IT eben)

mfg LAX
ps: würde sowas über 1-2 jahre vorbereiten, wenn ich das vor hätte (job suchen, grundkapital beschaffen....etc.)....was ich ja auch habe, nur hab ich noch kein datum im kopf, weshalb ich im moment noch nicht dran arbeite


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> da dich ein job kreditwürdig macht (wegen wohnung, einrichtung, auto und so))


Genau, man kommt in ein Neues Land und macht gleich mehrere Tausend  Z.b € Schulden bei der Bank.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann man ja Gleich zu hause bleiben und erst Sparren bis man das nötige hat, so kommt man wenigstens nicht mit einem Schulden Berg nach hause wenn es nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2010)

so war des net gemeint - kreditwürdig im sinne von:

ich kann mir ne wohnung anmieten (weil der vermieter sieht das ich sie bezahlen kann - ohne arbeitsvertrag kannste das net zeigen, ausser du hast nen haufen geld auf der bank, aber mal im ernst, wer schafft es, wenn er einigermaßen lebt bei nem normalen gehalt noch wirklich große reserven auf zu bauen? - vor allem leute die auswandern wollen, wollen das meist weil sie sich eine verbesserung ihrer situation erhoffen d.h. auch mehr verdienst und so)

und auch kreditwürdig im sinne von ich kann mir ein paar dinge kaufen.

mfg LAX


----------



## Zangor (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn gern mit Menschen zu tun hast Animateur in ner Ferienanlage, oder da in der Verwaltung/Empfang. Orte gibts da überall. Oder irgendwas auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff, enge Unterkunft hast da für lau und wenig Möglichkeiten Geld auszugeben. 

1000 Euro sind ein bissel wenig um sich woanders eine Existenz aufzubauen.


----------



## Landerson (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mit ungefaehr 8000 Euro ausgewandert nach America for ueber 2 Jahren und trotz des starken Euros war das Geld schneller weg als mir lieb war. Zum Glueck bin ich zu meiner dahmaligen Verlobten gezogen. Zusammen mit ihr und ihrere Familie hat das dann geklappt ein Leben hier zu beginnen.

Ohne sie und mein Erspartes haette ich den Schritt nie gewagt.


Achja ich hatte immer einen 3er Schnitt in English in der Schule... Fazit am besten lernt man die Sparche im jeweiligen Land.
Jetzt fange ich natuerlich an die deutsche Sprache zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (15. Juni 2010)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Also was meint ihr dazu kann man es schaffen habt ihr vllt. selber erfahrung mit auswandern?


Man kann es auf jeden Fall schaffen, aber dafür müssen gute Bedingungen gegeben sein. 1000 € sind wahrscheinlich viel zu wenig!


DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Wohin würdet ihr auswandern? (und warum genau dorthin?)


Ich würde nach Spanien auswandern. Mir gefällt dieses Land einfach... das Klima, die Leute, das Meer & Strand usw...


DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Wie geht man das am besten an mit wenig kohle im sack?


Wenn du schon einen gut bezahlten job dort hast + Wohnung geht das. Natürlich musst du auch die Sprache des Landes gut sprechen können. 
Außerdem sollte man dort ein paar Leute kennen, die einem mal helfen, wenns nicht so läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

